# Aktuelle Aldi-Festplatte - taugt die??



## exa (26. März 2009)

Hi Leute, Aldi hat aktuell eine 1TB Festplatte im Angebot für 100 Euro...
ALDI SÜD - Innovative Technik aktuell im Verkauf

Da es eine ESATA Platte ist, und quasi nur durchgeschliffen wird, hängts ja hauptsächlich an der Platte selbst wie performant die ist...

Weiß jemand, welche verbaut is, oder ob die was taugt???


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2009)

naja, selbst die lahmeste 1TB-platte hat immer noch ne recht moderne technik drin. als backup+datenplatte taugt die sicher allemal. aber halt immer nur als sicherungskopie oder für daten, die nicht so wichitg sind - gilt aber eh für alle externen.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (26. März 2009)

Aber ein eSATA-Kabel ist nicht dabei oder?
Aber ich denke auch, dass 99Euro für 1TB zwar recht günstig ist, aber keinsfalls bedeutet, dass sie Müll ist.

greetz


----------



## frotzelmann (1. April 2009)

Die Aldi-Platte ist Müll! Das Gehäuse ist schlecht verarbeitet, Netzteil billig und die Festplatte fest eingelötet, so dass sie bei Ausbau zerstört würde! Steckt zwar eine WD10 EACS drin, aber was bringt das, wenn der Rest schlecht ist. USB-Kabel ist zudem zu kurz, eSATA-Kabel liegt nicht bei.

Besser so (Festplatte + Gehäuse):

1. Samsung Spinpoint F1 HD103UJ 1000GB SATA II
2. Fantec FB35US2

anobo.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung HD103UJ 1TB 32MB SATA II

anobo.de - Artikel-Information - FANTEC fanbox FB-35US2 silber

Kostet alles in allem nicht mal 5 Euro mehr. Dafür weiß man aber, was man hat.


----------



## exa (1. April 2009)

das is doch mal ne aussage, thx!!!


----------



## poiu (1. April 2009)

so günstig ist das auch nicht letztens gab es eine externe 1TB WD HDD bei Kaufland für 89€


----------



## frotzelmann (1. April 2009)

Hier gibt es das, was ich bereits empfohlen habe, im fertigen Zustand und sogar noch einen Euro günstiger als die Aldi-Festplatte (Versand schon eingerechnet):

FANTEC fanbox FB-35US2 silber, 1000GB, eSATA / USB 2.0 13951 Computer-Hardware Festplatten Extern 3.5" extern SATA • 3,5 Zoll 1.000 GB intern: extern: Aluminium Festplatte vorformatiert und sofort betriebsbereit. Einfache Installation durch Plug

Fantec vertreibt ja mittlerweile auch fertige externe Festplatten. Es ist bekannt, dass Fantec hier Samsung Festplatten verbaut. Meiner Recherche nach steckt eben genau jene drin, die ich oben bereits erwähnt hab. Aber wie gesagt, wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen möchte, einzeln bestellen. Dann weiß man immer 100% was drinne ist. Andererseits hat man bei Bestellung übers Internet kein Risiko. Sollte sich herausstellen, dass nicht das drin ist, was du erwartet hast, einfach innerhalb von 2 Wochen zurückschicken. Das Fernabgabegesetz ist einfach toll  In aller Regel fallen zudem bei Artikelpreisen von über 40,- Euro keine Kosten für die Rücksendung an. Vorher AGB lesen, da stehts drin.


----------



## frotzelmann (1. April 2009)

Nachtrag:
Vielleicht doch besser einzeln bei anobo.de bestellen und lieber 5 Euro mehr zahlen. Der Comtech Shop kommt in den Bewertungen sehr schlecht weg, anobo hingegen sehr gut.


----------



## frotzelmann (1. April 2009)

nochmal Nachtrag:

Bei den fertigen externen Fantec Festplatten habe ich auch andere Angaben gefunden zur verbauten Festplatte. Also z.B. da sei eine mit 16MB Cache drinne. Das widerspricht natürlich der Ansicht, oben genannte Platte sei verbaut. Also einzeln bestellen ist immer die sicherere Variante. Übrigens liegt bei dem Fantec Gehäuse neben dem USB-Kabel auch ein eSATA-Kabel mit dabei! 

Zudem noch ein Nachtrag zur Aldi-Platte: Ich hatte diese gekauft und übers Wochenende getestet, danach wieder zurückgegeben aus oben genannten Gründen. Wie gesagt, die verbaute Platte ist ok, aber das Drumherum lässt sehr zu wünschen übrig. Und dass die Platte bei Ausbau zerstört wird, steht sogar in der Bedienungsanleitung, die beilag. Also Finger weg davon! Ich denke, Medion profitiert inzwischen sehr von dem früheren Image, dass über die Jahre durch die Aldi-Verkäufe aufgebaut wurde. Inzwischen sind Medion/Tevion Produkte aber nicht mehr wirklich günstig und auch qualitativ inzwischen insgesamt wieder schwächelnd.


----------



## exa (1. April 2009)

tripplepost sollte man vermeiden, es git einen ändern-button!!!


----------



## frotzelmann (1. April 2009)

Hatte es über den Ändern-Button versucht. Aber das System übernimmt meine Änderungen nicht, d.h. schluckt den Text, zeigt ihn aber nicht an. Kann nur "Schnellantwort" verwenden. Wenn ich es über den "Antworten" Button mache, dann schluckt er ebenfalls meinen Text und gibt mir die Meldung zurück, mein Text sei zu kurz. Der Text ist dann futsch, wenn ich ihn nicht vorher kopiert habe. Liegt also am Forum, nicht an mir.


----------

